# New Cub Cadet Owner



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I bit the bullet and bought me a 1282 Cub Cadet, an original IH Cadet. I have mowed with it twice and after mowing it snowed each time. It seems to run good but does need some tinkering. I got a 44" deck and a tiller with it. 

I started it tonight and was planning on mowing. I was adding air to the tires when I heard a clinking noise and now the started doesn't seem to want to engage. I did find a washer but no other loose pieces. Starter acts like it's not fully engaging Any ideas what to look for,
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Tom! Sounds like a nice machine. Got any pictures? I am gonna have to think on the starter problem. I am drawing a blank at the moment.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

A starter is either mounted or it is not! The washer can't appear by itself (exception is a loose spare) w/o a bolt!!

Check the mounts and repost your findings !!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree with Dean. First thing I would check would be for any loose hardware. Could be a mount bolt or a nut to the battery cable or starter solenoid that came off. Now would be a good time to check all of your battery and ground connections as well. 

So............ What kinda deal did you make on this little gem?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I'm with you guys on the loose starter. Same as in this link from Adam and the problem he had with his 318

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8577 

Of course this also means that we want some pics too!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the replies. I pulled the starter off and found out the nut came off the end off the starter drive. Not sure whats all missing yet. I have the gear and the washer. Think I'm just missing the nut??. Will have to get some pictures, Hard to get pictures while operatig it.
caseman-d


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

A missing nut while not debilitating may not be all that desirable !! 

Glad you found the real problem!!


----------

